# winch



## reroth (Apr 24, 2011)

whinch does not work, when I press the in button I can here the selionde click ---when I push the out button I can hear the other silionde click
any thoughts
thx

Rick


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine has been doing the same thing. I took my winch off when i replaced my front bumper and it looks like it has knotted it self up. so im thinking to hook it to a tree or a truck and manually pull the cord out and see if it will roll back in then. I plan on doing it this weekend so i will get back to you on it with what i find out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clean all the contacts from the winch to the switch & batteries. Etc.... 

Then see what happens. Could be the sol. Going bad. They don't last that long, especially the older ones.


----------

